# First time plowing with the Jeep



## moshiersr (Jun 23, 2004)

First snow of the year in NY a while back and the first time plowing with the Jeep.. (didn't even have the lights on it yet..)

So far so good!

Its a Meyer 6.5TM, E57 with night sabers that I picked up off ebay this summer.

No accounts, just charity work and a couple family member's driveways..


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

moshiersr;475704 said:


> First snow of the year in NY a while back and the first time plowing with the Jeep.. (didn't even have the lights on it yet..)
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with that. glad you like it.


----------



## moshiersr (Jun 23, 2004)

I definitely like it! It sure is warmer than using a 4 wheeler and or using my Dad's tractor (44hp John Deere with a 7.5' retrofitted meyers running off tractor hydraulics, with downpressure ;-) )


I do think the jeep could take a 7 or 7.5' blade, but the most snow I've pushed at once is about 6-8" so with more it might be a problem..


----------



## dsnvd (Dec 21, 2007)

How do you like the jeep for plowing? I was thinking about buying one for my residentials or putting a back blade on also.


----------



## moshiersr (Jun 23, 2004)

So far so good, I've only really done two storms with it. It works great for driveways and OK for a small 20-30 car parking lot. It is super quick for driveways

Mine is only a 4cyl, (5 speed) so I plow in low range, a 6 cyl would be better for power, but worse for weight ratio. I wouldn't go over the 6.5 meter blade unless you have the 6 cyl. 

A little counter balance in the back helps for driving between sites, but for plowing you don't need it. Mine seems to take the weight fine, but I have heavy springs all the way around anyways (V8 grand cherokee springs work great), I just didn't like how soft it was sprung from the factory and I had some front end sag after adding a winch. The GC springs do lift it about 2 inches though, so I had to align it.


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice....

Good idea withe the Grand Cherokee springs....

Happy plowing!!!:bluebounc


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck, that looks like some nice drive way rig. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a guy in my area who does driveways all over the place with his Wrangler. They work well from what i've seen.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Must be real good for driveways. It dosnt have any problems getting good traction?


----------



## moshiersr (Jun 23, 2004)

No problems getting good traction, one of the driveways I do is a pretty steep incline at the bottom and no problems, Using 30"x9.5" BFG A/T's for tires. I do have a torque biasing differential in the back, so I'm sure that helps (not exactly a locker, but it works well in the snow). I also have 4.56 gears, stock were 4:10 and I just didn't like the way it drove on they highway, I was in 4th gear half the time with the larger tires.

The only thing I have noticed is that if I try to take too big of a bite with the blade angles and don't have enough momentum it will get pushed off track. The only time I have had that happen is when we had 6-8" of heavy snow, and then rain on top of that, the storm got ahead of me..


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

The only thing I have noticed is that if I try to take too big of a bite with the blade angles and don't have enough momentum it will get pushed off track. The only time I have had that happen is when we had 6-8" of heavy snow, and then rain on top of that, the storm got ahead of me..[/QUOTE]

Don't feel bad...same thing happened to me with my F250...was cleaning up a driveway that some guy had only plowed with his ATV...made a big mess and couldn't keep up with all the storms...was a rutted mess and sides were closing in on him. It was a good 300 ft single lane into a small parking area at the garage...I tackled it in halves...first the street half, then I backed in and plowed the house half...was more than I bargained for for $50 but I took my time and got it back to a normal driveway...I also asked (of course) if they wanted my services for the rest of the season, but they never called back...next time it'll be $100 to clear his ATV mess and shortcomings. 
A couple of times my blade pushed me off to the side like you mentioned...it was pretty hard packed on the sides...freakin' people never cease to amaze...oh yeah, when he was thinking about hiring me for the season (for about 10 seconds) his wife was leaning out the window upstairs and urging him to "consider hiring me" (I could read his mind thinking " what and not be able to use my 4 wheeler"??) LOL...whatever...!


----------



## ikpwilly (Jan 3, 2008)

*Love my Jeep*

I just bought an 02 wrangler and it works great. I had the Meyer plow moved over from an '88 wrangler(i don't recommend this, it was a total pain in the a**) but now that it's on it works great. I put in Air Lift bags in front to help the springs...I do recommend those.

Happy plowing!
Will


----------

